# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  Cuatro días sin CO2: la hidroeléctrica y la eólica muestran su poder

## Salut

Pues sí, señores! Tarde o temprano tenía que ocurrír, y desde el domingo las circunstancias meteorológicas lo ha permitido.

https://demanda.ree.es/generacion_acumulada.html

Las centrales de gasoil y carbón prácticamente se han parado, y las de ciclo combinado sólo aportan una parte en las horas pico.

La mayor fuente de CO2 que se mantiene activa es la cogeneración en régimen especial... que no obstante es una de las fuentes más eficientes.

Podemos estar muy contentos ^_^

----------


## Xuquer

Para mi es una de las mejore noticias que se han producido en los últimos tiempos, tampoco es dificil porque de noticias buenas andamos escasos últimamente  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Aunque ha sido un hecho puntual debido a las circunstancias... meteorológicas nos hemos apuntado un tanto netamente ecológico, aupa la energía limpia

----------


## Salut

Probablemente no dure mucho, pero desde luego que tendrá una importantísima repercusión en los datos de febrero del Observatorio de la Electricidad de WWF.

http://www.wwf.es/que_hacemos/cambio..._electricidad/

Ya enero fue un mes magnífico en materia de energías renovables. Este año puede ser un gran paso para que España lo tenga algo más fácil para cumplir con Kyoto!

----------


## Salut

Otro día más, que de momento sigue sin carbón y con muy poco ciclo combinado   :Smile:

----------


## Salut

Bueno, ahora mismo la generación por ciclo combinado ha subido al 20%. Sin embargo, las centrales de carbón están completamente paradas, puesto que requieren más tiempo para ponerse en marcha y hay previsión de nuevos vientos.

Atención a la producción eólica de mañana sábado:


Puede que tengamos nuevo record de generación  :Big Grin:

----------


## fjag86

La alerta roja por viento es por rachas de 140 km/h y eso es demasiado para la seguridad de los molinos y los suelen desconectar (creo que a partir de los 100 km/h aprox). 
   Por lo tanto no es muy buena noticia ya que en Galicia hay muchos molinos, pero lo pueden compensar los del resto de España. 
   Saludos

----------


## Salut

^^ Los molinos de Galicia sólo se pararán durante las horas de máximo viento. Y obviamente, al no coincidir ese pico en toda España a la vez, se irán compensando unos con otros.

En Albacete estamos en alerta naranja, y la zona de Tarifa en alerta amarilla. Allí seguramente no se paren los aerogeneradores.

----------


## Salut

Bueno, definitivamente la "ciclogénesis explosiva" no ha tenido un resultado nada espectacular. Pero no creo que se trate de la parada de molinos por exceso de vientos (que también), sino ante todo la rapidez con la que ha pasado de largo -que apenas ha permitido una adecuada planificación de su aprovechamiento-.

Hoy por ejemplo, con un viendo mucho más suave (y estable!), hemos vuelto a aumentar sustancialmente la producción eólica. No obstante, ha bajado bastante la generación hidroeléctrica en horas-pico.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos:
Os subo el enlace de la página web de REE (Red Eléctrica Española) en la que se puede comprobar la generación de electricidad en base a los diferentes procedimientos de obtención.
En estos momentos la producción de energía hidroeléctrica supone casi la cuarta parte del potencial circulante por las redes de distribución. 

Ahí vá:
https://demanda.ree.es/demanda.html

Un saludo
Antonio

----------

